# Tuning board for first time.. Maybe messed up? (Edge angles)



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

So I finally dropped the cash and got myself a bunch of gear for a tuning setup. I have a Burton Custom which apparently comes from the factory with a 1 degree base and the 89 degree side. My edge file has a .5 and 1 degree base option and 87 and 88 degree side. I jumped in a little too fast and tuned my side angles down to 87 degrees, leaving the base at 1. My edges were beat to hell so I gave it a good 5-6 runs on each edge. They are sharp as hell and burr free now, but now I am thinking I may have put TOO aggressive an edge with the 87 degree side edge. I do A LOT of shredding on hard pack/ice, but I also am just learning to jump and hit boxes and after some research I'm thinking an 87 degree side angle may be too much, when the 88 side would have sufficed.....

Did I screw up my board? Can I go back to 88 an degree side edge if needed just by running the file on that setting over each edge a few times? What do?

EDIT: I should also that I put pressure and a good amount of metal slivers came off on each run with the edger


----------



## jamesdthomas2 (Nov 22, 2011)

I recently paid for a tune where they detuned my edges. I was really worried but normally there is plenty of edge left. I just ran my tuner 20 to 30 times (Ouch). Now the edges are sharp as hell just like I like em. I would suggest you stick with the sharp edges. They will dull slightly as you ride. Also, it will make you a better rider keeping your lead edge off the snow. Another option would be to bring your file with you and detune on the mountain.


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

The more I research the more I read that an 87 degree side edge is HARDCORE. Can one of the 50 people who viewed this thread PLEASE reply and tell me if I can go back to an 88 side edge if I need to? I'm getting real worried I screwed up my board


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

I do not know how to do edge tuning but looked up how to properly use my one ball jay tool (still not sure is the file supposed to contantly slip out?) and found a few useful sites.

Get More From Your Snowboard's Edges - How To Bevel & Sharpen

Snowboard Repair & Maintenance | Waxing & Deburring Snowboards

Depending on if you make your base edge or side edge your sharper edge will determine which style of riding is better suited.
I am sure there will be others once they are up who will be able to be of more help


----------



## P3 Mammoth (Dec 3, 2011)

Don't panic! Go ride it and see what you think. If you hate it you won't be losing to much edge steel taking it back to 88.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

P3 Mammoth said:


> Don't panic! Go ride it and see what you think. If you hate it you won't be losing to much edge steel taking it back to 88.


Fer sure, ride it first, you may well like it you ride in a lot of ice.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Even 88 is too aggresive IMO. The total angle should be kept at 90 degrees or greater for any board that is meant to be ridden all around including in the park. That means 1/89, 2/88, 3/87. Anything more acute than 90 will be catchy IME


----------

